# Best Weight gaining foods for puppy who survied parvo.



## BACOSTA28 (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi. I am new to this site. I have two pitbulls. Tegan who is 6 months and Sookie who is 3 months. Sookie just got out of the hospital for parvo. She has lost so much weight and I was wondering if anyone knew the best puppy food to feed her that will help her gain weight. The vet gave me 5 cans of the food that they were giving her,But she is eating soo much better and going thru those fast. I just want to make sure she stays on the side of getting better. It was such a hard thing to see how sick she got so fast. But against everything she made it. She is a fighter. She is so sweet and she loves everyone. Anyways enought about Miss Sookie. Can any one help??


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

Satin balls for puppies


----------



## BACOSTA28 (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks... Sookie is doing much better. She has started eating her normally puppy food. I just want her to be heathly.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

good posting smiggs!I was gonna suggest satin balls as well


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

No problem, Boss.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

this is the recipe i go by

Holistic Dog - Satinballs Satin Balls


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

A good quality kibble soaked in a bit of goats milk has worked for us when putting weight on, and the satin balls.


----------

